# My $125 STX38



## Cayey57 (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone! 
Newbie here trying to learn as much as possible of my $125 STX38. I’m pretty sure that with the knowledge of many of you something good I will be learning. It’s a great site.

Thank you in advance!


----------

